# Retrofit - Mini H1 6.0s



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll post more pictures tonight but here is a teaser of my completed retrofit. The output with the 5K bulbs is amazing and cutoff is really sharp. I used the mini H1s with the IRIS shrouds. These shrouds are perfect for our headlights.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm really back and forth on which ones to retrofit here. I've heard good and bad things about these minis. Although, probably not about the 6.0 version. But how much better can they be from the previous ones? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't speak for any of the OEM projectors but I can tell you that one thing that TRS improved with the 6.0s with several new design features. There is a lot more foreground light (they removed the limiter) and the beam is very wide.

Also, if you do go the mini H1 route, please do yourself a favor and spend the extra on a real set of shrouds. In our headlights, the mini gatling gun shrouds look funny - too small. The IRIS shrouds look great and fill the space nicely.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

did you use the oem housings, i am about to purchase the mini h1 6.0 and i asked trs about the permaseal housings and they say to just oven them at 275 for 17 min with a bit of prying.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Both actually. I had purchased TYC headlights but the passenger one basically fell apart (partly my fault being a noob with this and partly the plastic being a bit fragile). So, I was left with no choice but to go with the OEM one. It was a pain in the arse but I got the job done.

My suggestion is to get the TYC headlights. BUT before baking, use a flat head to gently start prying all clips upward. Try to "break" as much glue as you can. When cold, the plastic being harder is actually an advantage. Then bake at the recommend 265 for 7 minutes. Doing this on the driver's side was a breeze. 

Also please note that with the mini H1s, the locking nut will do nothing other than act as a large washer. This is due to the design of our headlight. The bulb holder + JB weld will hold the projector in place.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

i thought the morimoto minis came with locking plates so when tightened with the locking nut everything would line up perfectly, i just called TRS and not true with the H13, the whole reason i was going with the minis..shot. since i have to use jb weld no matter the projector i might as well invest in the extra 20 bucks and extra time for the fxr 3.0

i bought a junkyard headlight and im going to try the method TRS sent me, if not ill just dish out for aftermarket headlights.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I feel the same way. If its not a direct fit, I may as well get something that's going to perform better. If I'm spending money at all, it'll probably be the Acura TL projectors. Still hearing about the bowls burning on the FX-R and the minis, kinda turn me off from them. I'd rather retro some OEM stuff. May even look at the EVO-X too. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think they came out great! Good Work!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Its a direct fit - just a little minor sanding of the old H13 bulb holder because the lock nut has to screw on. 

Remember with the other projectors, you'll be hacking the actual projector. I was worried I would never get the headlight pair to look exactly the same.

Many people are finding that the new mini 6.0s out perform some of the OEM ones (obviously not the TL or LS460s).


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I feel if you cut the back of the reflector with a band saw, you'd be able to get it close to perfect. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Pics yet?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got them! Unfortunately, my camera battery is dead so its iPhone quality for now.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking good! How high is your cutoff. It looks like the driveway is sloped. But from where I'm sitting it looks pretty high. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Any way to put the foreground limiter back? I'd not want to trick my eyes with lots of foreground light at the expense of distance vision. 

That cutoff looks similar to the OEM headlight cutoff. Very sharp.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure, you would have to contact TRS about the foreground limiter. It by default has been removed.

In terms of aiming, I think I need to lower the lights a bit (I had raised them with the halogens). Does anyone have a quick guide on aiming? How high off the ground should the cut off be?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Giantsnation...great work..you might inspire me to take a crack at a retrofit if I can justify the cost of effing up a pair for practice. How hard would it be to line the curve of the turn signal area with small leds (like the new bmw 5 series).


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Not sure, you would have to contact TRS about the foreground limiter. It by default has been removed.
> 
> In terms of aiming, I think I need to lower the lights a bit (I had raised them with the halogens). Does anyone have a quick guide on aiming? How high off the ground should the cut off be?


I don't even know where to start with this one. I had always thought that you back the car up 25 feet with the stock headlights installed and put tape on the ground as a parking reference and again on the wall where the stock cutoff is. This how I had it figured out anyway. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ifiltez (Jan 5, 2013)

Dewd major props! That is a really nice fit with those shrouds! I was stuck between these and the Orbit shrouds. I ended up with the orbits, but they literally cover up the whole housing. Most definitely gonna be using the Iris shrouds if I upgrade my Fxr's for the TL's.




giantsnation said:


> I'll post more pictures tonight but here is a teaser of my completed retrofit. The output with the 5K bulbs is amazing and cutoff is really sharp. I used the mini H1s with the IRIS shrouds. These shrouds are perfect for our headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13763


----------



## copichael7 (Jun 14, 2013)

The IRIS shrouds look great and fill the space nicely.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Unfortunately you are a waste of space.

Good day sir!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

These look great! I had the Mini H1's on my old car and they were great.



ifiltez said:


> Dewd major props! That is a really nice fit with those shrouds! I was stuck between these and the Orbit shrouds. I ended up with the orbits, but they literally cover up the whole housing. Most definitely gonna be using the Iris shrouds if I upgrade my Fxr's for the TL's.


Since you have FX-Rs in your headlights, and were thinking about upgrading to the TLs, does that mean that the TLs can fit? I know they're huge. I mainly ask because I had H1s in my old car and was looking for an upgrade. Either the RX350s or the TLs and was just wondering what kind of room is available in the headlight. Thanks.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like your drivers side is low, you need them both to be lined up like this ____/-----____/-----


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Is there a how-to on this? That looks sharp with projectors in there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have mini H1 version 5.0 in mine. Super simple install the biggest pain is working with the stock headlights since they are perma-sealed. I bought some TYC lights on amazon. That gave me all the time I needed to work with them without my car being out of commission. The mini's have a threaded lock-nut system on the back so you remove the light and attach the projector to your stock halogen reflector. This allows you to use the standard height adjustment screw when you put the light back in the car. I think if I were to do it again I would get the FXR 3.0 though.

All products can be purchased from www.theretrofitsource.com and their forum is hidplanet.com (huge wealth of knowledge)


TRS Tips: Morimoto Mini H1 6.0 Bi-xenon Retrofit Guide - YouTube is a video done by them to show the installation rpocess start to finish.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Its a direct fit - just a little minor sanding of the old H13 bulb holder because the lock nut has to screw on.
> 
> Remember with the other projectors, you'll be hacking the actual projector. I was worried I would never get the headlight pair to look exactly the same.
> 
> Many people are finding that the new mini 6.0s out perform some of the OEM ones (obviously not the TL or LS460s).


You should just make a couple pair and sell them. Shouldn't be too hard for you


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, I really don't have the time (plan for entire weekend job). Plus I can't afford to lay the money out.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Upgraded to d2s - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/80682-retro-2-complete-photo-heavy.html


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm looking to do the retrofit here soon once my headlights arrive and I can start prying them apart. Quick question about some of the wiring harness and such. I plan on buying this kit: Bi-xenon Morimoto Mini Stage III Kit (H1) 
The HID and wiring harness looks fairly simple to install, but I have one questions about one of the cables on the wire harness. So in this diagram...







where does the circled cable connect to? I'm really hoping someone might be able to answer this since this thread is so old!


----------



## iamthedruman (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm no expert but my understanding is that is where your current headlight socket plugs in order to provide the correct signals for hi-beam/low-beam/DRL....


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

^ this. the plug you circled will be a H13 plug, you will plug that into your drivers side headlight connector.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

To clarify - the harness will only have 1 input (just the drivers side). I would suggest just putting some electrical tape around the OE passenger side connector.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> To clarify - the harness will only have 1 input (just the drivers side). I would suggest just putting some electrical tape around the OE passenger side connector.


I'd suggest packing the socket with Dielectric grease as well to prevent the inevitable corrosion that would occur even wrapped with tape.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

LS6rally said:


> ^ this. the plug you circled will be a H13 plug, you will plug that into your drivers side headlight connector.


DUH! that makes so much sense! thanks! 

Now that my headlights are ordered, I should probably order the kit so I can do some real work! wish me luck guys!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

If you need any help, just PM me.


----------

